

How does Facebook manage 1800 MySQL Servers with just 3 DBAs? - zvikara
http://blogs.sun.com/startups/entry/how_does_facebook_manage_1800

======
gaius
I expect this may be down to the terminology. Sybase always used to quote huge
numbers for DBA:database ratio compared to Oracle. But what Sybase refers to
as a "database", Oracle just refers to as a "schema", and there can be as many
schemas as you want within an Oracle database.

And even if it is 1800 physical servers... If significant fractions of them
are identical, they really should only be counted as one database cluster with
so-many nodes.

------
trickjarrett
The title is pure linkbait.

While interesting, this is a sales pitch and not much about the product
itself. Flagged.

------
evgen
If I had to guess I would say it is by locking the 3 DBAs in a small room and
not letting them touch a computer...

